
Wikipedia deletes lists of scientists who disagree on warming - ycombonator
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Wikipedia:Articles_for_deletion/List_of_scientists_who_disagree_with_the_scientific_consensus_on_global_warming
======
greenyoda
For those who are interested in seeing what was deleted, here's the most
recent archive of that article:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20191115154603/https://en.wikipe...](https://web.archive.org/web/20191115154603/https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_scientists_who_disagree_with_the_scientific_consensus_on_global_warming)

------
fwsgonzo
After reading the reason: The list was of general non-climate scientists who
disagreed with the consensus. It made perfect sense to delete it. They are
open to creating a list of climate scientists who disagree, although they will
probably be harder to find.

